# 10-22 handgun



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I saw a 10-22 handgun version. Anyone have one ? thoughts ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's called a charger I believe. I do not have one though. For a nice light PD gun it would be nice if they are as accurate as their rifles.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Only 22 LR handgun I have owned is the Walther P22. Good plinking toy I guess. I had considered keeping it as a trapping tool too.

We sold both of those though, and the only .22lr I have now is a conversion kit for my 1911.

I honestly don't have a lot of use for a .22. I love how cheap they are to shoot, but I disagree that they are good to train with. Even my conversion kit on the Kimber is not all that useful because it's not the same as shooting .45 from the same gun. I would rather train with what I will be using.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good point Chris.

Learning to shoot what you are going to shoot.

I did however learn to shoot my 357mag by using 38's lighter, cheaper, then I switched back up.


----------

